# Welche Spiele laufen mit Intel HD 4600 Grafik unter Windows 10 (64 Bit)?



## Tim1974 (20. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich nutze nun erstmal die Intel-GPU 4600 und bin etwas ernüchtert über die 3D-Leistung.
Far Cry 4 erachte ich damit für mich als nicht spielbar, trotz niedrigster Details und Auflösung, macht es mir einfach so keinen Spaß mehr.
Far Cry 3 geht ein wenig besser, sieht aber dann auch echt bescheiden aus und das sag ich, obwohl ich z.B. FSAA fast nie sehe und darum nicht brauche.

Ich hatte gehofft Command & Conquer 3 Ranes Rache geht wenigstens mit hohen Details in Full HD flüssig, aber es startet nicht mal, bzw. bricht gleich wieder ab! 

Gibt es denn keine Echtzeit-Strategiespiele die mit der 4600er-GPU und Windows 10 gut laufen?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Ion (20. Dezember 2015)

Alles unter/ab Alarstufe Rot 2 sollte doch laufen. 
Rome Total War sollte auch drin sein, auch die älteren Total War Teile. Act of War, Company of Heroes 1 ..
Alte Schinken eben, mehr kannst von der iGPU einfach nicht verlangen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2015)

Anno 1701, AOE2  usw. sollte auch laufen.


----------



## Noname1987 (20. Dezember 2015)

Für etliche Stunden Freude nach kurzer Augen Eingewöhnung Baldurs Gate 1 und 2... Nutze die Limitierung um in Nostalgie zu schwelgen


----------



## Tim1974 (21. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Tips, die meisten der Spiele kenne ich nicht bisher.

Ich bin ziemlich gefrustet, daß ich es trotz mehrmaligem Versuchen nicht schaffe C&C 3 Kanes Rache oder Tiberium Wars zum Laufen zu bringen.
habe sie beide sogar sauber deinstalliert und neu installiert. Zudem ist der neuste Intel-Grafiktreiber installiert. Auch habe ich im Admin-Account versucht die Spiele zu starten, sie starten erst, dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz, was normal ist, allerdings bin ich dann sofort wieder ohne Fehlermeldung auf dem Windows-Desktop.


----------



## Rolk (21. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht Supreme Commander Forged Alliance. Das beste Echtzeitstrategiespiel ever. 
Alt genug wäre es damit es eigentlich laufen müsste, sofern der Intel-Treiber mitspielt.

Starcraft 2 sollte mit den richtigen Settings auch keine Zicken machen.


----------



## Ion (21. Dezember 2015)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> allerdings bin ich dann sofort wieder ohne Fehlermeldung auf dem Windows-Desktop.



Womöglich ist Win 10 zu "modern" für sowas.
Ist vielleicht nicht die Antwort die du suchst, aber mit einer (temporären) Win 7 Installation wären deine Startprobleme gelöst.
Ich hab bisher kein Spiel erlebt, dass nicht unter Win 7 laufen wollte, dazu gehören Klassiker wie C&C (alle Teile), AoE, etliche alte RPG´s usw.


----------



## S754 (21. Dezember 2015)

Minecraft und Trackmania laufen super mit der Intel HD4600 und Windows 10.


----------



## Porsche2000 (21. Dezember 2015)

Muss es unbedingt Strategie sein? Ich meine FarCry ist es ja auch nicht.
Sonst würde ich dir einige ältere Juwelen empfehlen oder aber "Amnesia: The Dark Descent". Das ist so ziemlich immer noch das beste aktuelle Spiel.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. Dezember 2015)

Als ich noch die Geforce GTX 660 im Rechner hatte und die Grafik darüber lief, funktionierte C&C Kanes Rache problemlos unter Windows 10, ich hab es Nächte lang gespielt ohne Probleme dieser Art.

Supreme Commander hab ich auch noch irgendwo rumliegen, aber nicht Forged Alliance. Fand das damals nicht doll und habs nur kurz gespielt.
Aber ich könnte mein Steam-Account mal wieder installieren, dann käme es wieder mit auf die Platte.

Star Craft 2 wäre sowieso eine Überlegung, muß ich bei den Grafikeinstellungen denn sehr zurückschrauben mit der HD 4600 Grafik?
Geht wenigstens FullHD?


----------



## Ion (22. Dezember 2015)

Starcraft 2 braucht eher CPU als GPU Leistung, das sollte laufen.


----------



## Rolk (22. Dezember 2015)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Als ich noch die Geforce GTX 660 im Rechner hatte und die Grafik darüber lief, funktionierte C&C Kanes Rache problemlos unter Windows 10, ich hab es Nächte lang gespielt ohne Probleme dieser Art.



Dann wirds am Intel Treiber liegen.



> Supreme Commander hab ich auch noch irgendwo rumliegen, aber nicht Forged Alliance. Fand das damals nicht doll und habs nur kurz gespielt.
> Aber ich könnte mein Steam-Account mal wieder installieren, dann käme es wieder mit auf die Platte.



Bei Forged Alliance ist die Kampagne etwas besser, die beim 1. Teil wirklich nicht so prall ist. Am meisten Spass machts aber eh wenn man sich in ein Gefecht mit Mods stürtzt.



> Star Craft 2 wäre sowieso eine Überlegung, muß ich bei den Grafikeinstellungen denn sehr zurückschrauben mit der HD 4600 Grafik?
> Geht wenigstens FullHD?



Habe das mal versucht zu ergoogeln, aber da findet man ja nichts eindeutiges dazu. Mittlere Details bei FullHD könnten gerade so gehen. Schlimmstenfalls musst du die Auflösung etwas zurück nehmen.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Dezember 2015)

Gut, danke.

Also ich hab heute wieder Steam und allerlei Spiele installiert. Geht ja bequem als Download, wenn sie schon im Account aktiviert wurden.
Allerdings gabs beim Installieren bzw. Downloaden ein anderes Problem. Der PC wurde nach längerer Zeit Download sehr langsam, der Taskmanager zeigte das der RAM zu 98,x Prozent voll sei und die SSD war auch zu 100% ausgelastet. Der Download ging aber auf die Festplatte, die nicht 100%ig ausgelastet war. Nachdem ich dann Windows neu bootete war alles wieder normal, hat dafür jemand eine Erklärung?


----------

